# NEW POSTS no longer working correctly



## Larry (Oct 3, 2013)

Is it just me or is anyone else having this problem???? For the last two weeks every time I got to TUG BB's I click on NEW POSTS to see what has been posted. During this time period I was away for a few days and instead of showing all posts since my last visit it only shows postings during the past hour or so. I then click on "quick links" for today's posts which works fine for the last 24 hours, but can't see any posts for the last few days without going into each individual forum and checking for areas that I had not read during the past few days.

This has never happened prior to the last 2 weeks and since I will be traveling extensively starting in November I hope to have this fixed soon. 

I am using Internet explorer as my browser which is what I have always used for TUG without any previous problems. I also check NEW POSTINGS on other websites and it works fine just not here on TUG


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 3, 2013)

Ive not noticed any changes in its functionality (and I use it every day).

id log out, delete the cookie for tugbbs...then log back in again.

perhaps doug has a better suggestion, but that would be what id personally try first.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 3, 2013)

I noticed similar behavior last night on a one-time basis.  I thought the list of new posts was too short, and "today's posts" called up a number of threads that had been modified but weren't seen. 

As mentioned it seems to have been a one-time event.


----------



## b2bailey (Oct 3, 2013)

The title of this caught my eye -- and now I am wondering -- where is it that I can choose to see new posts?   Thank you. Bonnie


----------



## b2bailey (Oct 3, 2013)

AHA -- I should have looked just a little bit longer. Now I found it. For anyone else who may not have known of this -- it is at the top of the page in the first dark blue band.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 3, 2013)

b2bailey said:


> The title of this caught my eye -- and now I am wondering -- where is it that I can choose to see new posts?   Thank you. Bonnie



Click NEW POSTS in the blue bar.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 3, 2013)

Also near the New Posts link is the Quick Links. Handy for finding what's new today, or to do some handy editing and seeing your own posts. Give it a try.

Jim


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 3, 2013)

b2bailey said:


> AHA -- I should have looked just a little bit longer. Now I found it. For anyone else who may not have known of this -- it is at the top of the page in the first dark blue band.



If you bookmark the new posts link (or make it a "Favorite" in Internet Explorer) you can go directly to New Posts. To work you have to make the New Posts link itself the bookmark (right click on the link), not the search results page that appears after you click on the New Posts. Also make sure that on the log-in page you have checked the "Remember Me" box.

If you do that and then use the bookmark to go to TUG the first page that will display is the list of new posts since your last visit.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 3, 2013)

I was just at Quick links and at the bottom of the drop-down menu is Who's Online. It tells where all you people are looking at in the TUGiverse. Holy Smokes! I may have to sign out and surf anonymously, lest you see that I'm really snooping the Marriott forum or something. Nobody call the black helicopters that I look into the Newbie forum or check out the Bargain Deals.

Jim


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 4, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> I was just at Quick links and at the bottom of the drop-down menu is Who's Online. It tells where all you people are looking at in the TUGiverse. Holy Smokes! I may have to sign out and surf anonymously, lest you see that I'm really snooping the Marriott forum or something. Nobody call the black helicopters that I look into the Newbie forum or check out the Bargain Deals.
> 
> Jim



It's a nice feature I use occasionally.  If I want to contact someone I look to see if logged in and send a PM, if no, I send and email.

Of course if I sent a PM they get an email alerting them anyhow so I don't know why I look, come to think of it.


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 4, 2013)

'New Posts' runs a search for all posts with a timestamp _since your previous login_.  There are a couple of considerations relating to this.

*Cookies*
Note that your login information is maintained by a small file the bbs places on your computer called a "cookie".  If this cookie somehow becomes corrupted or gets out of sync, you may have trouble with New Posts.  See this post (actually written about a different cookie-related problem) for information on deleting/resetting your cookies from the bbs.

*Auto Log Off/On*
The board automatically logs you off after 15 (now updated to 30) minutes of inactivity at the bbs' end.  Once you've downloaded a page, if you spend 15 30 minutes or more to read it, all the activity takes place on your computer, not at TUG's end, so you will be logged off automatically.  Time spent composing a message prior to submission likewise is activity on your end, not at the bbs' end, and will result in you being logged off automatically.  

If you logged in originally with "remember me" checked, when you next try to do something on the board, your system will log you back in automatically and from your end it will appear as if you had never been logged off at all.  But your login cookie will have been reset in the process, so the threshold timestamp for what will be shown to you as 'new posts' will have been changed.

*Other Logins*
If you come to the board in some other manner, such as clicking a link in an email to view a new private message or to visit a thread or forum to which you have subscribed, THAT counts as a login and resets your login-tracking cookie also.


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 4, 2013)

Makai Guy said:


> ...*Auto Log Off/On*
> The board automatically logs you off after 15 minutes of inactivity at the bbs' end.  Once you've downloaded a page, if you spend 15 minutes or more to read it, all the activity takes place on your computer, not at TUG's end, so you will be logged off automatically.  Time spent composing a message prior to submission likewise is activity on your end, not at the bbs' end, and will result in you being logged off automatically.
> 
> If you logged in originally with "remember me" checked, when you next try to do something on the board, your system will log you back in automatically and from your end it will appear as if you had never been logged off at all.  But your login cookie will have been reset in the process, so the threshold timestamp for what will be shown to you as 'new posts' will have been changed.
> ...



This is something I didn't understand before.  I didn't realize we still get logged off after 15 mins even when clicking "remember me."  Just we don't know it because we get automatically signed back in.

This explains why the "new posts" never seemed to work right for me.


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 4, 2013)

The best way around this is to go to New Posts first thing upon arriving.   Then don't just click on a post to view it in the same window, returning to New Posts via the browser Back button.  You run the risk of timing out and the rebuild of the New Posts screen when you return to it having dropped off a bunch of earlier messages.

Instead, right-click (or whatever mechanism is appropriate for your computer and operating system) to open the post in a new window or tab.  When you're done, just close that window or tab and return to the New Posts screen in its original, unchanged, window or tab.


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 4, 2013)

Doug

There was a way a user could select the folders displayed when they selected new posts  -  I recall  a post that it was lost during the last upgrade 

I can't find the option any more under user profile, my ignored threads still work, but I can't find where to delete any that I may no longer be interested in

Are there any plans in re-enabling this feature that makes new posts more efficient for me


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 4, 2013)

Makai Guy said:


> The best way around this is to go to New Posts first thing upon arriving.   Then don't just click on a post to view it in the same window, returning to New Posts via the browser Back button.  You run the risk of timing out and the rebuild of the New Posts screen when you return to it having dropped off a bunch of earlier messages.
> 
> Instead, right-click (or whatever mechanism is appropriate for your computer and operating system) to open the post in a new window or tab.  When you're done, just close that window or tab and return to the New Posts screen in its original, unchanged, window or tab.



This is very helpful.  I can see that the new posts link is going to work for me just fine.  I guess you *can* teach an old dog new tricks. Woof.


----------



## hypnotiq (Oct 4, 2013)

Makai Guy said:


> The best way around this is to go to New Posts first thing upon arriving.   Then don't just click on a post to view it in the same window, returning to New Posts via the browser Back button.  You run the risk of timing out and the rebuild of the New Posts screen when you return to it having dropped off a bunch of earlier messages.
> 
> Instead, right-click (or whatever mechanism is appropriate for your computer and operating system) to open the post in a new window or tab.  When you're done, just close that window or tab and return to the New Posts screen in its original, unchanged, window or tab.



This is how I've always browsed forums. Its the best way.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 4, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> This is very helpful.  I can see that the new posts link is going to work for me just fine.  I guess you *can* teach an old dog new tricks. Woof.



Woof. Woof.  Me too.  I didn't know about this feature.

Thanks Doug.


Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 4, 2013)

My new posts is working just fine for me. Now I just needs an another week of vacation.


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 4, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> Doug
> 
> There was a way a user could select the folders displayed when they selected new posts  -  I recall  a post that it was lost during the last upgrade
> 
> ...



That feature came from a third party add-on, which unfortunately seems to be only partially compatible since we updated to this version of our vBulletin BBS software.  While it still seems to honor the choices you made before the upgrade (at least it seems to for me), it no longer gives you the panel for you to make/edit your new post display choices. It's been a while since I checked for an update to the add-on, though ...


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 4, 2013)

Makai Guy said:


> That feature came from a third party add-on, which unfortunately seems to be only partially compatible since we updated to this version of our vBulletin BBS software.  While it still seems to honor the choices you made before the upgrade (at least it seems to for me), it no longer gives you the panel for you to make/edit your new post display choices. It's been a while since I checked for an update to the add-on, though ...



I was wondering about that. I went in to review my choices when this thread came up, and I couldn't find them displayed anywhere.  But the old choices I made still seem to be invoked by the New Post script.


----------



## Larry (Oct 4, 2013)

Makai Guy said:


> 'New Posts' runs a search for all posts with a timestamp _since your previous login_.  There are a couple of considerations relating to this.
> 
> *Cookies*
> Note that your login information is maintained by a small file the bbs places on your computer called a "cookie".  If this cookie somehow becomes corrupted or gets out of sync, you may have trouble with New Posts.  See this post (actually written about a different cookie-related problem) for information on deleting/resetting your cookies from the bbs.
> ...



I followed all of the instructions to clear my cookies for TUG and got a confirmation that my cookies were cleared. I then waited about three hours and it's still not working.

I clicked New posts and only got postings for the last 40 minutes. I have been using this feature for years and never had a problem. I will sign off and not sign on again for at least 24 hours and see what happens.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 4, 2013)

are you browsing the forum thru a PC or mobile device?

any chance you are logged in somewhere else?


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 4, 2013)

Makai Guy said:


> It's been a while since I checked for an update to the add-on, though ...


No luck.  The last post in that thread on the add-on developer board was mine from 10 months ago where I asked for help.  The add-on is prominently marked as no longer supported and I don't have the skills to fix it.


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 4, 2013)

Exactly as described - the old choices worked - When they added the diamond  sub forum it shows in in my new posts and I cannot stand anything to do with DRI


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 4, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> Exactly as described - the old choices worked - When they added the diamond  sub forum it shows in in my new posts and I cannot stand anything to do with DRI


That's unfortunate.  Think of all the money you would save on blood pressure medication if only you could filter out those DRI threads!!!!  :ignore:


----------

